# My creepy family



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I love old photos and these are great! I don't think there is anything creepy about them at all! I wouldn't smile, either, if I had to so as long as they did just to get a picture.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i love it! i love old photos! i do find something creepy in an old photo's sad antiquity.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Mygranda found some real old pics of my Family. So I scanned them. I am going to print them out and use them for my haunt.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Don't they all look like raving psychopaths waiting to rip your head off?


I'm thinking the woman sitting down in the middle definitely may fit that bill.  Those are *very* cool, UnOrthodOx, I hope you'll share more as you keep going with the preservation project!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Not really of use, but I like to call this "wicked witch with a gun".


HA HA !! Now that WOULD be a really wicked witch if she was packin' heat.
Looks like she's already shot off the pointy part of her hat !!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

these are awsome old studio photos , i love old pictures , their a real treasure on their own ...look at the clothes their wearing ...love it... i have alot of them from my grandmother....i have in my house in an antique gold metal frame my mother and father wedding picture in very few colors in those times, i also have a picture in sepia of my grandfather in an old glass bubble frame , and a painting of my grandmother .....makes great conversation pieces and go with the antique vintage decor  

the people making the lenticular portraits use those old photos ....so try and imagine these as haunted portrait  very cool.....you can probably make haunted pic ina photoshop program or in paintshop pro


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Completely awesome. I love them. I wish I was able to find ancient family photos. I don't even think my Grandmother has cool ones like those.


----------



## mama2taj (Dec 6, 2007)

those are great. I would love to see pics of my famit back then.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Cool photos. When looking thru old family photos I've had the unfortunate experience of finding old death photos. Nothing worse than running into pictures of REAL dead folks in coffins, especially babies. I forbid my mother from taking pictures of my dad when he died.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great photos, i love them. i don't think they're creepy either. i'll bet the one you called creepy woman had on a georgous dress from the looks of the neck ruffles. i have a cousin who is into geneology as my mother. i took a lot of the old family photos she had and sent them to him. he has put all our geneology on the computer and you can pull up the relative and their pictures. its really cool. i love the lenticular photos. there is a guy who will do one for you if you want. i have been thinking about doing this. i haven't found any death photos. but i did have a friend who whipped out a picture of her uncle in his coffin. i had never seen this before and it freaked me out. in the movie the others, they did death photos. life photos are good enough for me!


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Those are some very creepy photos! In the first photo, I was admiring the woman standing on the right because it looks like she did some really good zombie/undead looking make up. Great idea to use them in your haunt!! 

My Dad has a bunch of old photos of family members laying in their coffins (dead, of course, they weren’t Halloween enthusiasts fooling around). I wonder why people used to take photos of their dead loved ones? It’s a morbid thought to most of us now but I guess it was common practice way back when. But, there is one photo of my uncle in his coffin and he died in the mid-60's which wasn't that long ago.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great photos! What a sweet addition to your Halloween decor in some ornate old frames....


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I love old, black and white and sepia tone pics. They have much more character than the regular color stuff. However, I must say that my family's color pictures from the 1970s are pretty darn scary....simply because of the fashions!!!


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pictures! I love those "old time"photos those are some real gems you have there.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

My grandmother has lots of old photos and it was common in the past to take photos of the dead. She has one of a little boy  Not sure what year it was, but it's OLD.

She has one taken in the late 20's, all the kids lined up along a field. Not one of them were wearing shoes!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Great Pics...thanks for sharing. *


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

digbugsgirl said:


> I love old photos and these are great! I don't think there is anything creepy about them at all! I wouldn't smile, either, if I had to so as long as they did just to get a picture.


Actually, by 1872 exposure time for the tintype, highly dependent on the amount of available light, varied between three and twenty seconds. About five seconds was common for a studio portrait using a skylight. By the late 1880s, the exposure time had gotten down to less than a second, which is what made the invention of motion pictures possible.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

What fabulous pictures! I adore these type of piccies! I have a few similar type photos that I have aquired whilst studying my family history. Everyone always looks so serious! I wonder what they would make of the informal shots we take nowadays?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I would be a raving psychopath too if I had to live under the conditions they did! No indoor plumbing, no air conditioning, wearing 20 pounds of clothing in the heat of summer, yellow fever epidemics... ah, the good old days


----------

